# Foster needed for puppy w/broken back!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

The contact is *Danielle Schreier: *[email protected]
Subject: FW: Fwd: FW: If this story doesn't move you, I don't know what will (CAN ANYONE HELP/PASS ON?)

I know we have our hands full here in the good ol USA, but I admire this woman's efforts and determination to give this one dog (who lives in what sounds like a very barbaric place) a second chance....something he would obviously not have where he is now. the pics are just gut wrenching when you see how he has no function with his back. how terribly painful it must have been when the little devils (and I don't mean that in a nice way - I mean it literally!) broke his back......
please pass this along.....thanks all!!




*If this story doesn't move you, I don't know what will...(CAN ANYONE HELP/PASS ON?)*

*This is an extraordinary story of compassion that will touch your heart...Danielle is desperate to find a rescue or individual who will be the guardian angel this poor puppy needs.*




Danielle is flying her her in and she needs a home and/ or FOSTER.

Someone please step it up and pass this on and list this EVERYWHERE.

The contact is *Danielle Schreier: *[email protected]


From: *Danielle Schreier* <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, Apr 3, 2008 at 7:38 AM
Subject: PLEASE HELP

I found a street dog in Mongolia that is facing imminent death if I do not find her a foster home. She has a broken back- the vets say that the street kids often break the dogs backs and cut off the dogs' legs; they say that this is likely the case for her. She is a small, sweet, sweet puppy, and the vets say she is very fortunate- she is in no pain whatsoever and can live a full, healthy life. However, here in Mongolia, there is no room or money for street dogs with broken backs; they were going to put her down when I begged them to give me ten days to find her a foster home in America. I can- and will, if need be- take her when I get home and settled in August or
September- but, in order to save her life, I need a kind soul who can adopt or foster her now. I have never reached out and asked for help with an animal before, but this dog is so sweet and has such potential for a full life that I just cannot bare to see her put down. It would break my heart to see this wonderful puppy killed.



If someone can or will foster her, I will arrange all I can to get her to America. I will try to set up a page on that, fund a project website so that people can help pledge to help her get home- it will probably be around two thousand dollars for the flights (there is nothing direct from Mongolia).



I am going on a desert tour tomorrow and will not be back until next Wednesday night (April 9). Please, the internet is terrible here- please help me to get this message out. I am begging you to please help me find her a home.
Thank you so much,
Danielle


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Now this story just tears me apart. What a terrible thing to do to 'street dogs' -- the kids break their backs and cut off their legs? Guess Mongolia hasn't progressed too much in the centuries since Genghis Khan ruled the land.

I will help pay for her transport to the U.S., but am not in a position to foster or adopt this little girl.

May God bless your efforts to help her.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

i too will donate...just me tell when and where


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jacksons Mom and Woodys Mom.*

Jackson's Mom and Woody's Mom:

You are both very generous.
Please email Danielle right away and tell her you'd like to donate to flying her to the U.S. I think her msg. said she was given 10 das. to find help for her and her msg. was dated April 3rd.
[email protected]
It breaks my heart to see this poor baby.
I e-mailed someone at Best Friends about her. Hoping they might help Danielle to find a foster for her.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh my God, look at that sweet face. Have you ever seen such a sad puppy? I don't even think Genghis Khan was that cruel. I hope this works out, she looks beautiful.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I am so saddened!!!  How unconscionable...to do this to any animal, let alone a puppy.

I will make a donation, too. Please update as to how to do it.

~Jackie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank YOu*

Thank YOu.

Please email Danielle. She is the lady that will be flying this poor pup to the U.S. She can tell you how!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

That is horrible......I wonder though how would she endure a flight? I can't imagine her life to be pain-free given her circumstances. I noticed the sore on her leg too. So so sad. It is tragic how barbaric some people can be.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I hate to be a skeptic, but does anyone know if this is a real rescue case? I guess I've read too many stories of people using animals, sick kids, etc., in their scams. I just want to be sure my donation goes for its intended purpose.

I e-mailed Danielle and will post when I get a response.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danielle*

You are right to be cautious. You never know. Doesn't hurt to doublecheck.

The girl I got the email from is someone I trust in rescue and she said to tell everyone that it might take Danielle quite awhile to answer our e-mails, so I thought I'd mention it.

I have emld. her, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Danielle-Has foster Home-Needs Ideas to get Brownie to U.S.*

Hi,
Thank you so much for the E-mail. If you are contacting me abou
*Brownie, please be patient. I am currently traveling in China, where
E-mail is often unreliable and spotty. It may take up to a week for me
to respond.*
Brownie has lots of offers for homes. If you would like to help,
please read the following. Again, thank you so much for caring and for
your patience.

Brownie once again faces euthanasia- though she has many offers for
homes in America. Customs is not a concern, but physically getting her
to US soil is.
Only Korean Air reliably services the Mongolia-area (Air China has a
bad history with dogs and Mongolian Air has a terrible record);
however, with a broken back, she may not be able to fly, even with a
health certificate. She risks getting stopped in Seoul (the stopover
point from Mongolia) and being stopped from further flying; she could
be held in Korean quarantine and destroyed. I just cannot face that
type of fate for this poor, sweet girl.

We cannot bare to see her killed due to lack of transport. even a few
minutes of your time to help me figure out how to get her home can
help save this puppy's life and help her finally see a happy ending to
such a hard start at life. If you can help in any way, it would be so
greatly appreciated.
THANK YOU


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone have a personal Jet?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I got a similar message this morning, but it doesn't really tell me anything.

Ann, 

Thanks so much. 
I really could use help figuring out how to get her home. 
Thank you so, so much for offering to help Brownie! I cannot thank you enough for opening your heart to this sweet baby girl in need. You are truly an angel.
Because of Brownie's speical needs, I want to be sure that she be placed in the very best environment possible. As such, if you could please scroll down and read through the following information for foster homes and answer just a few questions, I would be enormously grateful. 

She now faces euthanasia again, though she has a home and new life waiting for her in America. 
Only Korean Air reliably services the area (Air China has a bad history with dogs and Mongolian Air has a terrible record); however, with a broken back, she may not be able to fly, even with a health certificate. She risks getting stopped in Seoul (the stopover point from Mongolia) and being stopped from further flying; she could be held in Korean quarantine and destroyed. I just cannot face that type of fate for this poor, sweet girl.
Please, even a few minutes of your time to help me figure out how to get her home can help save this puppy's life and help her finally see a happy ending to such a hard start at life. 
I cannot bare to see her killed due to lack of transport. If you can help in any way, it would be so greatly appreciated.

Thank you so much again.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I just really hope that poor dog isn't suffering...dogs don't often show that they are in pain.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

At the risk of sounding cruel, what exactly does she expect us to do? Fly over and smuggle the dog across the border? Across the border to where? North Korea, Siberia? On a boat to cross to Japan. It sounds to me like she is shooting down all suggestions before/after they are made? 

A personal Jet is pretty much the only solution... something is just odd about this, just not setting right. 

Wasn't there something not too long ago, about overseas puppy scams? 


Nancy (just trying to be practical)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm willing to help with transport costs, but so far I've not heard anything at all about exactly how this is going to happen, where the puppy is going, etc. I'm not just going to send money to someone I've never heard of on the basis of a very vague request for $$. I made it very clear in my e-mail to her that I cannot adopt or foster this puppy, yet her reply to me asks me to answer some questions (which weren't included). You're right, Cham, something doesn't sound right. Maybe it's the lack of reliable e-mail connections on her end, but for all I know, this puppy could already be dead.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Danielle is not asking for any money, she needs to find a way to get Brownie to a foster home in the United states, which I agree the only way would be by a private jet or a private pilot.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

In the original post, she was asking for both a foster home and help with paying for the transport.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I'm willing to help with transport costs, but so far I've not heard anything at all about exactly how this is going to happen, where the puppy is going, etc. I'm not just going to send money to someone I've never heard of on the basis of a very vague request for $$. I made it very clear in my e-mail to her that I cannot adopt or foster this puppy, yet her reply to me asks me to answer some questions (which weren't included). You're right, Cham, something doesn't sound right. Maybe it's the lack of reliable e-mail connections on her end, but for all I know, this puppy could already be dead.


-
The whole thing doesn't add up... the first email is dated 4/3 and she was leaving the next day on a desert tour until 4/9. She was given 10 days which takes us to 4/13 which is today our time. She was going to set set up a web site, but when would she have had time to do that, especially if the internet is so unreliable in Mongolia. Why is she so sure the dog would get thru customs? If we need health certificated to just cross state lines, then why in world would customs allow a injured possible sick puppy to enter the states without a quarantine period? Even a private plane would not be able to leave Mongolia without a stop in one of the city or countries that she is allegedly afraid with hold or kill the dog.



> Brownie once again faces euthanasia- though she has many offers for
> homes in America. Customs is not a concern, but physically getting her
> to US soil is.
> Only Korean Air reliably services the Mongolia-area (Air China has a
> ...


What kind of questions did the email contain? I'm sorry this is sounding more and more like someone is trying to put one over on a legitimate 
Rescue organization. This sounds to me like its some kind of monetary scam on the poor soft hearted americans...Actually it is following the classic bait and extortion scam:uhoh:

I would recommend before anyone sends any cash anywhere in this case they might want to check this out a bit further...

*Principal U.S. Embassy Official*
Ambassador--Mark C. Minton The U.S. Embassy is located in Micro District 11, Big Ring Road, Ulaanbaatar; tel. [976] (1) 329-095 or 329-606, fax 320-776. Consular and commercial information are available at the embassy's web site: http://mongolia.usembassy.gov.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's just it -- her e-mail didn't include any questions!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm afraid that as much as it grieves me to know about this barbaric treatment, sometimes animals should be humanely put to sleep. I'm sure there are many children in Mongolia in desparate need of medical care. I don't think spending thousands on a maimed puppy to sendit to the U.S. is the right thing to do. :no:

I suggest you all hug your puppers and send a donation to your favorite rescue to ease the cost of fostering pets. Our local no-kill shelter, takes donations of food, kitty litter, bowls, treats and gives it to low-income pet owners so they can keep their pets.

This woman's request sounds scammy through and through.

Just my humble opinion....


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Two points:

First, Korea does not have a quarantine unless the dog has not been rabies vaccinated. If done 30 days before transport there is no problem.

Second, has anyone taken her email and checked the originating IP? In Outlook Express, highlight the message, then go to File/Properties/Details. If you want, PM me with a copy and paste with what you find, and I will trace the IP to see just where it came from.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone know for sure that street dogs are treated this way in Mongolia? It seems that even though cultures differ (some Asian cultures eat dogs as part of their regular diet) no culture stands idly by while kids torture animals and treat them so cruelly.

I am certainly moved by the story, I'm just highly doubtful that any of it is true.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

This sounds a bit fishy to me too. I did run it through Snopes.com -- the urban legend site -- but came up empty. It will be interesting to see where it all goes.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Sivin said:


> This sounds a bit fishy to me too. I did run it through Snopes.com -- the urban legend site -- but came up empty. It will be interesting to see where it all goes.


Thats exactly what I was going to do.
It is too bad, in this day and age that we have to BE skeptical.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can track by using whois also.

http://tools.whois.net/whoisbyip/


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Two points:
> 
> First, Korea does not have a quarantine unless the dog has not been rabies vaccinated. If done 30 days before transport there is no problem.
> 
> Second, has anyone taken her email and checked the originating IP? In Outlook Express, highlight the message, then go to File/Properties/Details. If you want, PM me with a copy and paste with what you find, and I will trace the IP to see just where it came from.


I'm about to send you a PM with all the 'properties' details. Curious to see what you come up with.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> I'm afraid that as much as it grieves me to know about this barbaric treatment, sometimes animals should be humanely put to sleep. I'm sure there are many children in Mongolia in desparate need of medical care. I don't think spending thousands on a maimed puppy to sendit to the U.S. is the right thing to do. :no:
> 
> I suggest you all hug your puppers and send a donation to your favorite rescue to ease the cost of fostering pets. Our local no-kill shelter, takes donations of food, kitty litter, bowls, treats and gives it to low-income pet owners so they can keep their pets. quote]
> 
> I agree. I faced a similar situation while living in Moscow. I thought that Linda, the stray dog who used to hang out at the apartment building where I lived, was pregnant, as did others in the building. I wanted to bring one of her puppies back to the U.S. with me. It would have cost $1,500 to ship the puppy, and I decided that money would be better spent on helping a lot of animals rather than just one. Turns out she wasn't pregnant after all, but she did have an infection (probably pyometra). I was able to arrange for her to have the surgery, and she made a full recovery. It was very inexpensive (maybe $125), and a bunch of folks at work pitched in. I saw Linda when I was in Moscow in 2004 after adopting Julia, and she still remembered me 5 years later!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Would someone on gmail please PM me? I want to get your email so I can send a msg and have you reply to see if I can duplicate the message header from this person's mail.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Sivin said:


> This sounds a bit fishy to me too. I did run it through Snopes.com -- the urban legend site -- but came up empty. It will be interesting to see where it all goes.


GMTA... did that earlier and came up other scams but not this one:no:


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay, I dug up a genuine gmail header, which matches this one in format. So it is a real gmail account. The problem is that gmail is a "blind" from Google. They use an IANA black hole set of numbers way down in the email so that you cannot tell where the real IP of the sender is. It shows as coming from Google which is in CA, but they could be anywhere.

gmail and AOL are the two addresses that are impossible to trace, but of course AOL would be North America. Gmail could be anywhere. Even hotmails is not as anonymous as this one.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I guess we'll never know if this is a scam or for real. I am going to err on the side of caution. I like for my money to go somewhere where I know it will be put to good use to help animals.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld. Loretta who has a rescue for handicapped in FL*

I emld. Loretta, the Lady that took an emaciated Golden Ret. Puppy from China into her FL Rescue about Brownie:

Here is her reply.

I didn't know about this...I sent to the flight attendants who go to Japan...I also told her that there is a great animal shelter in Korea and the dog could stay there I am sure if it can get to Korea. I think it is the ONLY dog shelter in Korea...run by sisters...one is in the States, one stays in Korea. Excellent group.
Here is Loretta's rescue for handicapped dogs:
http://www.stmartindeporresrescue.org/default.html
Loretta
[email protected]


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Just got an update from Danielle about Brownie the paralyzed puppy. She has set up a Web page for fundraising. Details are at

https://www.fundable.com/groupactions/groupaction.2008-04-24.2567054643


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Just went to the website and donated. If it's a scam then they will have to answer for it sometime, at least I did some good, in my actions. Did see the amount rise, and it's not going to be taken unless they raise the full 1900.
made me cry alot................beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you guys*

Thank you guys.
I have to visit the website, too!

Someone had suggested she find a foster in China or Japan=they even suggested a rescue. I will have to see what Danielle says about Brownie.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i received a message that they had made the amount to get brownie to the us. and wondered if there was a website to check on brownie's progress? thanx 

beth


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just clicked on Fundable link*

Hi!

I just clicked on the fundable link and emld. the two ladies listed there to ask what progress has been made in getting Brownie to the United States.
https://www.fundable.com/groupactions/groupaction.2008-04-24.2567054643


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. Danielle*

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_I also just emld. Danielle to find out Brownie's progress and here is her reply to me:

BIG THANK YOU FROM BROWNIE!
Dear Friends, 


Brownie has raised the money she needs to make it to America! She is scheduled on a flight and will be flying to the US soon.


Thank you for helping to save her life!




Danielle
Danielle Schreier [[email protected]]



***OF course I just emld again to ask her when flight is Brownie is coming on and if she has a foster.*:wave::wave:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brownie Update-a Miracle*

rcvd. this email from Danielle:

From: Danielle Schreier <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, May 22, 2008 at 4:18 PM
Subject: Brownie Update
[email protected]

Hi,

*Brownie has landed in America and is doing great. She is currently in a very temporary foster home for just a few weeks, but she is loving her new life! 
Vets never expected her to be able to feel or move her legs again. Despite all their predictions and expectations, Brownie has been improving rapidly. Not only does she now walk, but she even runs! 
Below are some pictures of Brownie. The first is her in Mongolia six weeks ago, and the attached photos are of Brownie enjoying her new foster home. The transformation is remarkable.*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WoW, a miracle! I'm glad Brownie is safe and improved so much! You did a great thing helping her Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miracle*

Nothing short of a miracle!

I can't believe she can walk and run!!

Thank you to all that helped her!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a great update! I am so happy that she is so much better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Update from lady that helped rescue Brownie!!!*

This is an update on Brownie. 

*Dear Friends, 

Brownie is now living with her new family in Connecticut. They adore her, and she is doing great.
Though vets said she would never walk again, she now enjoys running through her new family's yard. *
Though the vets said she would never be able to feel or move her legs again, she is now not only walking, but running! 

I hope that someone, somewhere, might remember this and one day help another "hopeless" case, be it animal or person.
Regarding animals abroad, lots of people see animals in need when traveling and think there is nothing they can do. There are always vet offices that can help. And, though not always the answer (dogs are not pets in Mongolia and a paralyzed street dog would have perished in days), it is remarkably easy to bring a dog to the US. 

Thank you.

Danielle

Here she is in Mongolia, the day I found her : 

See Second Pic

And, here she is now:

See First and Third Pictures


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

this is another one of our (my) starfishes... if you know the story about saving one starfish at a time?. I remember the plea and deciding to donate. my husband (and others) said that it could be a scam. i still would rather donate. if it is a scam, then the scammer will have to answer in the end, i will have done good, in my effort.

it is so terrific that brownie is doing so terrific. there was a reason that this dog was found, saved, and able to be brought to the u.s.
i don't believe in coincidences.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

What a miraculous transformation.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MaineGirl*

MaineGirl:

I totally agree with you. 
I'd rather be scammed than to lose a dog because I was afraid to help.

I think that Danielle said her adoptive family is in CT.

Brownie is a MIRACLE DOG!!!


----------



## Flashbrite (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh this BREAKS my heart!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flashbrite*

Flashbrite:

Did you see the First and Third Pictures!!

That is Brownie now-she's walking-and was adopted by a loving family in CT!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flashbrite*

Flashbrite:

Did you see the First and Third Pictures!!

That is Brownie now-she's walking-and was adopted by a loving family in CT!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in CT Karen. I'd love to know who her Vet is.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

That's a truely heartwarming story. I actually didn't think she'd make it when I first saw this thread.


----------



## readyforagolden (Dec 25, 2007)

Ohmigosh, I MET THIS DOG!!!

I was at a new Petsmart picking up puppy supplies a couple weeks ago. I saw a girl (who worked there, I think) with a dog on a leash. The dog was a little shy, but warmed up while we were talking. The girl told us the story, that the dog had been beaten in Mongolia, and showed us those pictures at the start of this thread. 

Her parents adopted the dog, and everyone is doing beautifully. Brownie looked very healthy, and the girl handling her/him was sweet and gentle.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ReadyforaGolden*

ReadyforaGolden

Thank you so much for telling us you met Brownie!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm: I have Danielle's email if you want to email her.
She's the lady that saved her in Mongolia.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No, I won't bother her. Maybe I'll run into the pup someday...


----------

